# The Failures Of August



## MA-Caver (Aug 30, 2010)

August's compilation of the best (and worst) failures... lots of faceplants. 

[yt]orcZQ3Hpijs&[/yt]


----------



## Big Don (Aug 31, 2010)

Makes me feel better. My failures are neither as painful, nor as public.


----------



## Balrog (Sep 3, 2010)

It's amazing how many of those were due to nothing more than downright stupidity.  It's Darwinism in action!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## Bester (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone who drops a bowling ball on their own balls and tapes it is a total idiot.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Sep 3, 2010)

Bester said:


> Anyone who drops a bowling ball on their own balls and tapes it is a total idiot.


I told you, not to mention that. Anyway, the swelling has gone down a lot.


----------



## Bester (Sep 3, 2010)




----------

